# Genkernel

## ago

salve a tutti..oggi mi sono deciso di imbattermi nell'installazione di gentoo...premetto di aver letto qualche post cercando se il mio problema era gia stato riscontrato:allora ho seguito l'handbook e sono arrivato al punto di scaricare e installare il kernel..ho scelto genkernel ma quando digito 

```
emerge genkernel
```

 non trovo nulla in /usr/src/linux , anzi non vi e proprio la cartella linux...in cosa ho sbagliato?grazie a tutti in anticipo per l'aiuto

----------

## dynamite

Forse devi emergere anche un kernel?  :Very Happy: 

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

----------

## ago

ho scaricato il kernel ma poi quando lancio genkernel non va più avanti...dice che ha fallito la compilazione di mrproper

EDIT:

In realtà per essere più preciso 

```
emerge genkernel
```

 mi da quest'output this package is know to not work with reiser 4. if you are running reiser4 and have a problem do not file a bug we know it does not work and we don't plan on fixing it since reiser4 is the one that is broken in this regard. Try using a sane filesystem like ext3 or even reiser3

e da come mi ha detto un'amico è perchè reiser4 da problemi..ma io ho scelto ext3...non capisco come sia successo

----------

## ldm

forse stai installando su una partizione linux che prima era formattata con reiser4?

in caso riformatta con uno dei file system "permessi" da gentoo..

----------

## ago

ho inserito il cd live di ubuntu e aprendo gparted mi dice che la partizione è ext3

----------

## ginsoak

il messaggio che ti appare dopo emerge è semplicemente un avvetrimento: "se usi reiser4 genkernel non funzionerà". ma se tu stai usando ext3, non hai nulla di cui  preoccuparti,

----------

## ago

sono alle prime armi..cmq sto gia capendo molte cose...ora ho reiniziato..ma da come ho capito ho scelto un rsync sbagliato e non posso andare avanti...sapete consigliarmene qualcuno rapido e funzionante?anke un mirror se possibile...

EDIT:

nell'ultimo messaggio mi dice

```
>>> Starting retry 3 of 3 with rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo portage

>>> Checking server timestamp ...

rsync:getaddrinfo: rsync.gentoo.org 873: Temporary failure in name resolution

rsync error: error in socket IO (code 10) at clientserver.c(104) [receiver=2.6.9]

>>>Exceeded PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES:3
```

RI-EDIT:

ho risolto avevo saltato il passaggio del resolv.conf

----------

